# Take a look



## tnasty2 (Aug 12, 2012)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defense_mechanism just finished watching good will hunting and his life problems actually seemed similar to mine, well km no genius but you get the point. Will was emotionally and physically abused as a child and has problems relationally and with his future. This is a person extremely prone to develop dp. Not until he releases all the guilt he feels from his past in a therapy session is he able to progress in life and do what he wants. This movie and this wiki article have such a huge correlation with dp.


----------



## tnasty2 (Aug 12, 2012)

that's what will get you out of dp


----------



## tnasty2 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## tnasty2 (Aug 12, 2012)

sorry there's supposed to be a video


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2013)

People send up the whole, "It's not your fault!" scene, but you kinda have to do that!


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice, never seen that before.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2013)

I love this movie; i remember seeing it in the theatre.

Also I love Robin Williams, esp. as a stand-up.


----------

